# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 8] Ecrire un nombre en toute lettre

## guandal

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je viens vers vous pour savoir, si quelqu'un connait une fonction ou methode en crystal report ,qui permet d'ecrire un nombre en  toute lettre.
exemple : 1002,30 ecrit  en "Mille deux euros et trente centimes"
Merci.

----------


## luc_chivas

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> Je viens vers vous pour savoir, si quelqu'un connait une fonction ou methode en crystal report ,qui permet d'ecrire un nombre en  toute lettre.
> exemple : 1002,30 ecrit  en "Mille deux euros et trente centimes"
> Merci.


Bonjour

Est ce que TOWORDS existe en version 8 ??

----------


## guandal

> Bonjour
> 
> Est ce que TOWORDS existe en version 8 ??


Bonjour Luc_Chivas,
je suis dsol pour le retard; WK oblige.
Merci beaucoup pour ta rponse , TOWORDS existe bien en  version 8 ; et je peux te dire  que j'ai vraiment l'air bte car je n'ai pas trop cherch .
Merci encore.
Mais comme on dit  vaux mieux tre bte une fois que toute sa vie.

----------


## guandal

Pour infos voici ma fonction dans crystal report .
C'est peut tre pas une fonction optimale , mais elle fait mon affaire.
Je rappelle que je n'ai pas de souci pour la langue , elle est en franais.


```

```

Merci.

----------

